# HID.DLL Error



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Dell Dimension XPS410
Vista Home Premium

I get this error at every startup.

LogonUI.exe - Bad Image
C:\Windows\system32\HID.DLL is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error.

I haven't used this computer in a while, so I don't know when this problem started. I have tried Check Disk with repair. I have tried Scan Now. I have tried Repair your Computer with a recovery disk (it said it found startup errors and would fix them).

I have tried several other things which I can't remember, just now. Somehow, this error seems to be tied into TabletPC and Snipping Tool. Neither of these will work.

I've thought about replacing the dll, but I don't know of a safe and reputable site to download it from.

Short of a clean install, I don't know what to do. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try the offline SFC scannow

Reboot or turn on the machine. As soon as you see your machine's name logo splash screen keep tapping *F8*. Go to *"Advanced Options"* or *"Repair Computer" *Select your language then *"Repair Your Computer"* An installation of Windows should be detected after that select *"Next"* Then *"Next" *again go to command prompt and type in, then hit enter. 



```
sfc /scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows
```


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

I ran the scan with the code you supplied. The results were that errors were found, but not all of them were corrected. So, I still get the logon error at startup.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this is a windows .dll so sfc should be able to repair it, I suspect it is not the problem just that windows faults here and this shows up. Open a cmd as admin and run the following:-

sfc/scanfile=c:\windows\system32\hid.dll (press enter) Let us know what it returns.

Have you tried to open programs and features select features and wait till it populates then uncheck the PC Tablet click OK and after restart go back and recheck it. This forces windows to load a fresh copy could fix your problem.

What version of MS Office do you run and have you recently uninstalled any version of office?


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

OK, I will run the scanfile and get back to you with the results. As I said, I haven't used this computer in quite a while. I may have uninstalled MS Office just before putting the computer away for a while. I can't remember. At any rate, there is no MS office installed. Is TabletPC and it's components dependent on MS Office?

Yes, I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling TabletPC, but it didn't help.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are the scanfile results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\System32>sfc/scanfile=c:\windows\system32\hid.dll

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we could benefit from seeing those logs it indicates a problem with the .dll.

Open a cmd as admin and copy paste this:-


```
reg query "HKCR\AppID\{7F429620-16D1-471E-A81A-114992148034}" > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter. Post the notepad outcome here please.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AppID\{7F429620-16D1-471E-A81A-114992148034}
(Default) REG_SZ wisptis
RunAs REG_SZ Interactive User
LaunchPermission REG_BINARY 010014806400000074000000140000003000000002001C000100000011001400040000000101000000000010001000000200340002000000000018001F00000001020000000000052000000020020000000014000B0000000101000000000001000000000102000000000005200000002002000001020000000000052000000020020000


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you uninstall office it sometimes takes out this key and snipping tool does not work , yours however is as it should be.

Lets see what cbs logs say:-

Open a cmd as admin and copy paste :-


```
findstr /C:"[SR] Cannot repair member file" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log > 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 0000000b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 00000017 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 00000019 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 0000001b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

For some reason, the first copy and paste didn't get it all.



2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 0000000b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 00000017 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 00000019 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2013-01-22 21:37:56, Info CSI 0000001b [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:14{7}]"hid.dll" of Microsoft-Windows-HID-USER, Version = 6.0.6002.18005, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_INTEL (0), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type neutral, TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

Still not working. Should I zip it up and attach it?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open C:\windows\system32 and locate hid.dll right click and select properties, under details what is the file version , product version and size?

Press the win + r key together in the run box copy paste the cmd below, press ok , right click on the hid.dll and select properties , do the two match?

C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-hid-user_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.16386_none_d47586718a839763


Do you have a copy of Vista? You can extract a copy of the Dll from the OS dvd.

EDIT:- I am spending hours just trying to complete your thread I cannot get on the site and when I do it takes forever to do anything I am going to wait and see if it is just temporary , been happening for two weeks now and I cannot get a thread about it started it just times out ... no problems with any other site or general problems, if someone sees this maybe let admin know I am about to just give up for awhile.


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm having a lot of problems getting connected to the forum site, too. I'll try to get the information you want and we can pick this up again tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## likekinds (Sep 30, 2007)

It's almost unbelievable how long it takes to get connected to this forum site....and the page is so large, I can see only a small portion at a time.

I checked the dll property details at both places you mentioned. They were identical. However, most of the details were missing.

Not knowing when we would get hooked up again, I decided to try some things on my own.


I have never extracted anything from the OS DVD and didn't know where to start. I did some reading and found how to do it with 7zip File Manager. (I'm learning, people. I'm learning (and it's fun!)).

How do you replace a bad .dll when Windows won't let you delete the defective one? File assassin couldn't budge it and Grant admin Full Control was no help at all.

Enter Ubuntu

I inserted a live Ubuntu CD, rebooted and went straight to the dll and deleted it. I rebooted to Windows, copied the new dll I had extracted from the OS DVD and placed on my desktop, and pasted it in System32.

Voilà! No more startup errors, and TabletPC and all it's components, including Snipping Tool are working fine!

I could never have done this without your help and I have learned so much in the process. Not to mention I wont have to do a clean install, now.

What can I say but

Thank You, jenae

Thank You 
Thank You 
Thank You


----------

